# Marlin .44 Mag for Deer



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I have just never enjoyed a slug gun, for deer in IN, so it's new toy time. Stinks paying $2.50/round for ammo

The .44 Mag is a legal deer round here, so I'm, looking towards a used Marlin 1894, lever action.

Any idea on how much a used one (non stainless steel) could run and what would be a good bullet, for deer. Most hunting would be from a tree stand.

An auto-loader sound interesting too, or if any other IN legal calibers, suggestions or opinions welcome.

This might be the last gun I buy, so I want something kinda nice, but under $700


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you can have this one for about 600 http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/36_323/products_id/41009

I saw one used in a shop about 3 years ago for 425 great price and should have picked it up but didn't have that in hand at the time a week later it was gone I asked the shop owner an he said 2 days the say it came in was the day I saw it the next day it sold , it was a consignment gun and the owner set the price 

people want a lot for used 1894s , especially pre Remlin , as in before Remington took over marlin 650 to 800 isn't uncommon for one of these older marlins 

I was in a local shop not long after the Remington take over of marlin a guy called in wanted to know if they had any 1894 in 44 , yes , could they tell him the prefix on the SN# it was the marlin gun pre Remington they had 700 on it and he took it over the phone and have them his credit card to hold it.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I passed up a deal on a Marlin .44 a few years ago and have regretted it ever since. Would be a very good all around rig for medium range, medium size game and general farm gun.

Having shot many (40+) deer with .44 Mag pistols I would lean toward an accurate LSWC bullet / load combo. A SP bullet, factory or handloaded would also do well at rifle velocities, although a little more pricey. I stay away from HP bullets, and would even more so at rifle velocities.

Part of the allure of the .44 is its practicality and variety of loads available available through handloading. Some investigation would be prudent to be sure a semi auto rifle would run reliably with non-jacketed bullets and thoughout the pressure spectrum of mild .44 Special thru wild .44 Magnum handloads.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I stay away from HP bullets, and would even more so at rifle velocities.


I've never recovered but one Hornady XTP, and it traveled almost the entire length of a buck before stopping just under the hide.

I'd much rather have the expansion in a deer bullet, and modern 44 HP's will still retain enough weight to get through most deer.

I'd use a 240-300 gr and not look back

Here's a good article on Marlins and the Microgroove barrels:
http://www.leverguns.com/articles/fryxell/microgrove-barrels.htm


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I've got a Rossi 92 in 44 mag. Runs well, but I get a lot of vertical stringing (still good enough for 100 yards or so), probably due to the sights (common complaint). I plan on trying a forward mounted Skinner peep sight sometime soon. Some add red dots or scout scopes, too...


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Gave my marlin to my brother. Great shooting 44 mag. Will get the job done at 100 yards easy. I would stick with marlin or the ruger 10/44. The others have quality issues. Other than Henry. But to expensive in my opinion.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've never recovered but one Hornady XTP, and it traveled almost the entire length of a buck before stopping just under the hide.
> 
> I'd much rather have the expansion in a deer bullet, and modern 44 HP's will still retain enough weight to get through most deer.
> 
> ...


We could debate the virtues of solid vs HP till the cows come home. You're right / I'm right, lol. My "opinion" just happens to be based on a lot of non - .com, real world experience, take it or leave it.

One thing that cannot be argued is the cost of lead / coated coated bullets vs. HP / jacketed. With non-jacketed bullets you can use the same economical load /bullet for everything from plinking to hunting and develop an invaluable familiarity with your gun.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

At a local gun shop are Henry Big Boy lever action in
.44 rem. mag. And .357....near the price range mentioned


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> My "opinion" just happens to be based on a lot of non - .com, *real world experience*, take it or leave it.


As is mine.

I've killed herds of deer with various 44 cal hollowpoints from assorted handguns and rifles over the last 35 years, and they have all done the job

I've used the 300 Gr XTP HP's at up to 1600 fps with good expansion and weight retention.

Lead bullets are a little cheaper, but the costs of the projectiles are small by comparison

The OP didn't mention reloading capabilites, and HP's are more prevalent in commonly available factory loads. 

I've used the XTP HP's at up to 1600 fps with good expansion and weight retention.

There really are no "bad" bullets in a 44 mag for killing deer at any reasonable distance


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Despite you're seemingly contradictory posts above I'll give you this,:



Bearfootfarm said:


> There really are no "bad" bullets in a 44 mag for killing deer at any reasonable distance


But I question the source of your wisdom.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Despite you're seemingly contradictory posts above I'll give you this,:


What was contradictory?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

gentlemen let it go , 44mag is a solid performing deer gun at reasonable range HP or solid lead flat nose


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

How 'bout another choice?

If one doesn't mind the stick-shift, they're a light, nice handling rifle...

http://www.ruger.com/products/rotaryMagazine7744/models.html


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Jolly said:


> How 'bout another choice?
> 
> If one doesn't mind the stick-shift, they're a light, nice handling rifle...
> 
> http://www.ruger.com/products/rotaryMagazine7744/models.html



I really like those but gosh they want a mint for them


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Nice:

http://www.ruger.com/products/rotaryMagazineDE/models.html


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Jolly said:


> How 'bout another choice?
> 
> If one doesn't mind the stick-shift, they're a light, nice handling rifle...
> 
> http://www.ruger.com/products/rotaryMagazine7744/models.html


I might consider a bolt. That one looks very nice.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The bolt gun weighs 5.25 lbs
The Marlin weighs 6.5

If you don't mind trading more recoil for the potential accuracy increase, I'd get the bolt gun


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello All
I have a Ruger 77/44 it is a slick handy gun. SS and I load for it and a pair of 44 Redhawks SS. Do not mess with a scope on it. For a brush gun or handy carry gun teamed up with a pistol you will not get better. All my 44's use the same loads and preform well.
The rifle will give me 4-500 FPS better than the same load in the pistols.
I load 240 grain cast for fun ammo to about 850 FPS and JSP for hunting ammo.
I do have a Winchester 1892 copy in 45 LC that has literally seen thousands of rounds in Cowboy Action shooting and Mounted shooting. I know Rossie makes it in 44 Mag too.
In my book it is a better rifle than any Henry. Yes I like my revolvers to have a big brother rifle that uses the same ammo I carry for my Pistols.
Happy Trails
Good shooting
hihobaron


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I bought the Ruger 77 in 44 mag for the kids to use. It does the job, but overall I am not very impressed with the accuracy and trajectory. 100 Yards and under it will do the job.

If interested, there are a few guys around the state putting out some great wildcat rounds based on the Indiana caliber and casing requirements. They are re-barreling bolt action rifles and TC Single shots to cartridges such as .35 IDC, .358 Hooser, etc. These are flat shooting, accurate, 250 yard weapons.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I decided to go with a .50 cal CVA Optima V2 muzzle loader, Stainless with scope.

Way cheaper than a .44 plus gives me two more weeks of hunting. 

Lovin it!

Thanks for everyone's responses.


----------

